# Team WA Herf Jan 16th



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Pic from the Team WA herf @ Smokey Joe's A good time was had by all BOTL!!

Chris sorry I blocked you out of the shot. Next time we'll take more than one picture.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweet, I get to remain incognito! LOL!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Sweet, I get to remain incognito! LOL!


Or Mysterious! oke:


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

The grimace of pain on my ample mug is undetectable. I am relieved.


----------

